# Using AVM Fritz!WLAN USB Stick on Gentoo

## TranceTip

Hi,

has anyone managed to get an AVM Fritz!WLAN USB Stick (a wireless LAN USB adapter

supporting 802.11b, g and g++) running on Gentoo?

Any hints where to start?

----------

## fritzenboe

No, but i readed that somebody managed it with ndiswrapper.

According to AVM they will solve the problem in the next 3 months.

mfg boe

----------

## TranceTip

According to ndiswrapper's list of supported cards, the Fritz!WLAN USB Stick is

not supported (yet).

See http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php

Any idea where to look further?

----------

## neonik

I guess you just have to keep on waiting until AVM itself has released the driver. They said 4th quarter 2005. It's still nearly 1.5 months left.  :Smile: 

I myself have the same problem. Was looking everywhere but couldn't find a thing that works.

You could also write to AVM. One voice more could motivate them more.  :Smile: 

----------

## Jointy

Hy @ll

have anyone already find a driver that works with the AVM Fritz! WLAN USB2.0 dongle ???

I use two pcs both with the stick.....and the Fritz! Box 7050

under WinXP i dont have any problems....

Can anyone help me plz....

regard

Jointy

----------

## neonik

No, unfortunately not. The year's almost over, the deadline set by AVM self is therefore almost over as well.

There is some sort of a workaround there: http://www.ip-phone-forum.de/showthread.php?t=74451 (German), post #8. I haven't tried it out.

----------

## genstef

As of today, the AVM driver is available in portage:

http://packages.gentoo.org/ebuilds/?fwlanusb-0.09.00_beta

It seems to be stable as long as you do not unplug the stick.

But it does not work with WPA yet.

----------

## schoett

There is now a

FRITZ!WLAN USB Stick Driver Version 01.00.00-RC1

available in the Download area of http://www.avm.de.

New Features:

first release candidate

FRITZ!WLAN USB Stick v1.1 support added

wpa_supplicant support added (WPA and WPA2)

documentation refresh incl. english (new)

----------

## neonik

Awesome! Thanks a lot. Checked the website like a couple days ago and was quite disappointed seeing the old version was still there.

----------

## batistuta

do you guys have an ebuild?

----------

## neonik

Nope man, sorry. Just edit the one from the 0.0.0.9-beta whatsoever. Shouldn't be much different.

----------

## batistuta

ok guys, I've tried to do my very very very first ebuild ever   :Very Happy: 

I mean... I didn't do sh!t, I've just modified the old one and updated the package dependencies to wpa_supplicant and all the kernel modules. I've also removed the pathes because they were breaking the build. I've tested this with my 2.6.20 kernel

*Please*, those of you with experience in writing ebuild, take a look at it and give me some feedback. In particular, I don't know how to check if a kernel option is compiled in, or as a module. I've simply used the command linux_chkconfig_present. But since I couldn't find a man page for this command, I don't know who to check for "y" or "m" in the kernel config.

So please take a look.

```
# Copyright 1999-2006 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/net-wireless/fwlanusb/fwlanusb-1.00.00_-rc1.ebuild,v 0.1 2007/05/16 23:36:55 sbriesen Exp $

inherit eutils linux-mod

SUSEVER="10.2"

MY_PV="${PV//_/-}"

DESCRIPTION="driver for the AVM FRITZ!WLAN USB stick"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.avm.de"

SRC_URI="ftp://ftp.avm.de/cardware/fritzwlanusb.stick/linux/suse.${SUSEVER}/${PN}-suse${SUSEVER/./}-${MY_PV}.tar.gz"

LICENSE="as-is"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86"

IUSE=""

S="${WORKDIR}/fritz"

DEPEND="virtual/linux-sources

   net-wireless/wpa_supplicant"

pkg_setup() {

   linux-mod_pkg_setup

   if ! kernel_is 2 6; then

      die "This package works only with 2.6 kernel!"

   fi

   if   ! linux_chkconfig_present NET_WIRELESS \

          || ! linux_chkconfig_present EXPERIMENTAL \

     || ! linux_chkconfig_present ISDN_CAPI \

     || ! linux_chkconfig_present ISDN_I4L \

     || ! linux_chkconfig_present ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_VERBOSE_REASON \

     || ! linux_chkconfig_present ISDN_CAPI_MIDDLEWARE \

     || ! linux_chkconfig_present ISDN_CAPI_CAPI20 \

     || ! linux_chkconfig_present ISDN_CAPI_CAPIFS_BOOL \

     || ! linux_chkconfig_present ISDN_CAPI_CAPIFS \

     || ! linux_chkconfig_present ISDN_CAPI_CAPIDRV; then

   

   eerror "You need to set the kernel with the following options:"

        eerror "   CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y"

        eerror "   CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y"

        eerror "   CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI=m"

   eerror "   CONFIG_ISDN_I4L=m"

        eerror "   CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_VERBOSE_REASON=y"

        eerror "   CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_MIDDLEWARE=y"

        eerror "   CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_CAPI20=m"

        eerror "   CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_CAPIFS_BOOL=y"

        eerror "   CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_CAPIFS=m"

        eerror "   CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_CAPIDRV=m"

        eerror ""

        eerror "   For \"make menuconfig\" go to \"Device Drivers\", \"Network device support\","

   eerror "   \"Wireless LAN 9non-hamradio)\" and select"

   eerror "   [*] Wireless LAN drivers (non-hamradio) & Wireless Extensions"

   eerror ""

   eerror "   Then go to \"Device Drivers\", \"ISDN subsystem\" and select:"

        eerror "   <M> CAPI2.0 support"

        eerror "      Old ISDN4Linux --->"

        eerror "      <M> Old ISDN4Linux (obsolete)"

   eerror ""

        eerror "   [*]   Verbose reason code reporting (kernel size +=7K)"

        eerror "   [*]   CAPI2.0 Middleware support (EXPERIMENTAL)"

        eerror "   <M>   CAPI2.0 /dev/capi support"

        eerror "   [*]     CAPI2.0 filesystem support"

        eerror "   <M>   CAPI2.0 capidrv interface support"

        eerror "   ..."

        eerror "   In addtion to these entries, please enable entry \"Prompt for"

   eerror "   development and/or incomplete code/drivers\" in the very first menu"

   eerror "   named \"Code maturity level options\""

   eerror ""

   die    "Please fix this errors and re-emerge"

   fi

   BUILD_TARGETS="all"

   BUILD_PARAMS="KDIR=${KV_DIR} LIBDIR=${S}/src"

   MODULE_NAMES="fwlanusb(net:${S}/src)"

}

src_unpack() {

   unpack ${A}

   cd "${S}"

   # apply patches for kernels up to 2.6.19

   #epatch "${FILESDIR}/${P}-kernel_2.6.19.diff"

   convert_to_m "src/Makefile"

}

src_install() {

   linux-mod_src_install

   dohtml Liesmich.html

}

pkg_postinst() {

   linux-mod_pkg_postinst

   elog

   elog "This is a release candidate without support! Feedback" 

   elog "on this driver can be sent by e-mail to linux@avm.de."

   elog "Please remember to include information on the implemented"

   elog "kernel, the distribution and the var/log/messages."

   elog "This driver can only be used with kernel version 2.6 or higher"

   elog

   elog "Version         : 01.00.00-RC1*"

   elog "Build           : 07.04.03"

   elog "New Features    : - first release candidate"

   elog "       - FRITZ!WLAN USB Stick v1.1 support added"

   elog "       - wpa_supplicant support added (WPA and WPA2)"

   elog "       - documentation refresh incl. english (new)"

   elog

}
```

That said, it doesn't work for me  :Rolling Eyes: 

Plugging in the thing shows the device

```

mafalda net # lsusb

Bus 006 Device 002: ID 046d:08ad Logitech, Inc.

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 004 Device 002: ID 03f0:3004 Hewlett-Packard

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 003 Device 004: ID 057c:62ff AVM GmbH

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

(reverse-i-search)`emerg': emerge wpa_supplicant

mafalda net # 
```

and it loads the module

```
mafalda net # dmesg

Symbol usb_register_driver is being used by a non-GPL module, which will not be allowed in the future

Please see the file Documentation/feature-removal-schedule.txt in the kernel source tree for more details.

Symbol usb_deregister is being used by a non-GPL module, which will not be allowed in the future

Please see the file Documentation/feature-removal-schedule.txt in the kernel source tree for more details.

fwlanusb: AVM FRITZ!WLAN USB Stick driver, revision 0.09.00-BETA

fwlanusb: (fwlanusb built on May 17 2007 at 14:20:28)

fwlanusb: -- 32 bit driver --

fwlanusb: Loading...

usbcore: registered new interface driver fwlanusb

fwlanusb: Loaded.

mafalda net #  
```

and

```
mafalda net # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

fwlanusb              601824  0

usb_storage            31176  0

scsi_mod               75080  1 usb_storage

...

```

but

```
mafalda net # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

mafalda net #   
```

What is going on? Have no idea how to get iwconfig to see my wlan0 device   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## batistuta

guys, have you go this to work? No one cares? Has anyone tried the ebuild?

----------

## batistuta

OK, I see... it is now in portage. I think it would have been nice though, if someone had pointed that out   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## batistuta

I can't get this to work. Could anyone please give me some hints? I don't know what else to try   :Sad: 

----------

## Jointy

 *batistuta wrote:*   

> I can't get this to work. Could anyone please give me some hints? I don't know what else to try  

 

Hy Batistuta,

Can you please post your complete elog when you try to emerge this driver.

Can you please post a system overview (emerge --info, dmesg, and soon....), too.

regards

J0inty.sL

----------

## batistuta

Hi Jointy. Thanks for your help. I don't have my box here, I can post my elog once I get home. However, the program emerger without problems. The usb device is recognized and the kernel module loads. But the node is not created. Please look at my post above (for lsusb, dmesg, and lsmod) and tell me if you need anything else.

----------

